# Massachusetts State Trooper Tamar Bucci, Cruiser 1832, End of watch 03/04/22



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LINE-OF-DUTY DEATH OF MSP TROOPER TAMAR BUCCI
Massachusetts State Police Trooper Tamar Bucci was killed in the line of duty last night when her cruiser was struck by a gasoline tanker as she attempted to pull over to assist a disabled motorist. Trooper Bucci, who was assigned to the Medford Barracks, was 34. The investigation into the crash is ongoing. This morning, Colonel Christopher Mason, Superintendent of the Massachusetts State Police, gave the following remarks in a media briefing announcing Trooper Bucci’s death.
It is with great sadness that I announce the line of duty death of Massachusetts State Police Trooper Tamar Bucci, who gave the ultimate sacrifice shortly before midnight when her cruiser was struck by a tractor-trailer on Route 93 Northbound in Stoneham.
Trooper Bucci's cruiser was struck by the truck, a tanker carrying a full load of 10,000 gallons of gasoline, as she attempted to pull to the side of the road to assist a disabled motorist at approximately 11:45 p.m. The force of the impact pushed her cruiser, a marked Ford Interceptor SUV with its emergency blue lights activated, off the road.
Two civilian Good Samaritans pulled Trooper Bucci from the heavily damaged cruiser and a Stoneham Police Officer who came upon the scene performed emergency first aid, including CPR, until EMS arrived and transported her to Massachusetts General Hospital.
Despite the heroic efforts of the civilians, the Stoneham Officer, the Armstrong ambulance crew, and the emergency room staff at MGH, Trooper Bucci was pronounced deceased at the hospital. The Department is devasted by her loss. We are eternally grateful for the attempts of everyone involved to assist Trooper Bucci and to save her life.
Trooper Bucci was 34 years old and was assigned to this barracks, State Police-Medford, since last month. Prior to that, she was assigned to the Brookfield Barracks after graduating as a member of the 85th Recruit Training Troop on May 6, 2020.
Before joining the Massachusetts State Police, Trooper Bucci was employed by the security department at Encore Casino and also worked as a personal trainer. She was a graduate of Middlesex Community College and Andover High School.
She is survived by her mother and her father, two sisters, a step-sister, and a step-brother. She is also survived by her other family, the 2,000-plus men and women of the Massachusetts State Police, many of whom came to MGH overnight to grieve and support one another as word of her passing spread.
The driver of the truck, a Methuen man, was not injured. He has been cooperative and was interviewed by Troopers earlier this morning. The truck is owned by the PJ Murphy company. The investigation into the crash is ongoing and is being conducted by Troop A along with the MSP's Collision Analysis and Reconstruction Section, Crime Scene Services Section, Commercial Vehicle Enforcement Section, and State Police Detective Unit for Middlesex County. At this time, there are no charges.
The woman who was in the disabled motor vehicle that Trooper Bucci was trying to help was transported to an area hospital for evaluation.
Late last night, on a stretch of road that she protected every night during the midnight shift, Trooper Bucci gave her life in the act of trying to help another person in distress. There is no greater act of sacrifice than to give one’s life for another. She is the 22d member of the Massachusetts State Police to die in the line of duty. Her death is a reminder of the dangers that Troopers and all police officers face on a daily basis to protect society.
We are heartbroken by this tragedy, and resolve to continue our mission to protect and serve by following the example set by Trooper Bucci in her brief MSP career and her life that was cut short far too soon. The tremendous outpouring of support shown by Troopers and local officers at the hospital is testimony to the respect and admiration that Trooper Bucci earned within her chosen field in less than two years wearing the badge.
Her selfless act embodies the mission of the State Police to help those in need, a mission that we carry on in her memory.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Horrible loss, Rest in peace ma'am.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

So tragic, Rest in Peace Sister 🙏 💙 💔


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A terrible loss for the Commonwealth and everyone in blue. The view of the cruiser on the news was horrific. I'm shocked and grateful to those Good Samaritans who made the effort to save her as well as the efforts of the Stoneham Officer. God Bless all.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Sad to hear. Gone to a better place while trying to help a stranger. "No greater love......"


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My deepest sympathy to her family, MSP family and friends.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Very sad news. My sympathy to her family, friends and co-workers.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Our prayers are with her and her family. 

The sort of circumstance most of us have done many times. Makes you wonder how often we just avoided something similar and never realized it.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

RIP Trooper Bucci


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

A great young life just starting out and cut far too short. Simply tragic....awful. 
Rip young lady.
We have it from here!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Terrible. RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

RIP trooper, an absolutely tragic loss of a young fresh trooper, doing the job she loved. I and my colleagues here are praying for her, her family, and her agency.

If someone could be kind enough to let me know when funeral arrangements are made, I’m coming back up to MA in a couple days to see the family, so I’ll toss a uniform in the car and show some support from NC while I’m there.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Awful, R.I.P. 🙏🏻


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I listened to the A-troop dispatch recordings today and you can hear it in every ones voice, it wasn't panic. It was the sound of urgency and it came with that gut feeling of, "this is not good". But in those short burst of radio chatter you can start to develop an image in your head, from the Good Samaritans, the Stoneham Officer, the Troopers escorting the ambulance while the local guys and girls in blue were shutting down ramps, getting people out of the way of the ambulance, working to make the quickest path to the ER possible, to give her a fighting chance. It left me with the mixed emotion of not only heartbreak but inspiration as well, hearing that EVERYONE worked as a team, went above and beyond and exhausted every resource they had to try and save her.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Very sorry to hear.....RIP Trooper.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Trooper Bucci


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Just want to thank the MASS FOP who has coordinated with the MSP to provide lunch for all the attendees at the funeral Wednesday.👍👍 I have seen their food truck at other funerals and have thanked them. Nice to see we are taking care of each other during such a sad time.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The services for Tpr Bucci were outstanding, a fitting tribute to honor her service to the Commonwealth. Rest in Peace Trooper, you will never be forgotten. 💙 💔 💙


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I only got emotional when they did the final radio call. THAT was the heartbreaking last straw.


----------

